# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > مقاله: شروع برنامه نویسی سیمبین (pdf)

## REZAsys

فایلی که در اینجا برای شما می گذارم برای شروع برنامه نویسی و مبتدی کاران به درد می خوره.امیدوارم از اون خوشتون بیاد.
دانلودفایل

----------

